# SkillSelect 189 EOI experience and ACS assessment mismatch



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

Dear all,

May be few of you have come across this situation. When I entered my *SkillSelect 189* EOI in July 2012, I had 8 years of exp. and I entered the same. Though my ACS assessment was done 2 months back and was reflecting 7 yrs, 10 months.

1. Did I make a mistake while filling EOI :confused2: ?

2. I got an invitation in November and have lodged the application as well. But a friend scared me saying that EOI must reflect ACS calculation. 

I've not been assigned a CO yet. But in the meantime can you please share your views? Is there anything to be worried about ? Please suggest corrective options (if required), my entire visa fee is at stake.

regards


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

except for current Employment (which is counted upto date of Invitation by Skillselect), previous dates of employment should match.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

IndianSpice said:


> Dear all,
> 
> May be few of you have come across this situation. When I entered my *SkillSelect 189* EOI in July 2012, I had 8 years of exp. and I entered the same. Though my ACS assessment was done 2 months back and was reflecting 7 yrs, 10 months.
> 
> ...


From what I have read in this forum...if you are in the same employment as the one assessed by ACS, then you do not have to worry....DIAC will consider your 2months...


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

thewall said:


> except for current Employment (which is counted upto date of Invitation by Skillselect), previous dates of employment should match.


Thanks, one question though....

When I got an ACS assessment, I was in company 'A'. Two months later I left the company and filed an EOI which mentioned ACS duration of 'A' plus 2 months which was logically correct. And therefore I could meet the minimum points required for a possible invitation under 189.

Looking at your reply, I think there is no need to worry as if they ask me for entire experience of company A, I can show, I have the experience letter.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

yep, as long as u can prove u had Full-time employment. 
but note Gap between Full-time employments not counted towards point score.

Good luck


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

thewall said:


> yep, as long as u can prove u had Full-time employment.
> but note Gap between Full-time employments not counted towards point score.
> 
> Good luck



Great thanks sir !!


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

Dear All,

Thanks in advance.
ACS has calculated my experience as 7 years 7 months in the month of august and according to their calculation I will complete 8 years of experience at the end of January. But if i calculate my experience in days then I will be completing it on 13th of February because i have some gaps between different companies. I am not sure how DIAC calculates it when we submit and EOI. Do they calculate it in days or months? I need to submit my EOI as soon as possible because i am affraid of reaching the cap for my occupation. Please advice.

Best Regards,


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

patelhetal said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> ACS has calculated my experience as 7 years 7 months in the month of august and according to their calculation I will complete 8 years of experience at the end of January. But if i calculate my experience in days then I will be completing it on 13th of February because i have some gaps between different companies. I am not sure how DIAC calculates it when we submit and EOI. Do they calculate it in days or months? I need to submit my EOI as soon as possible because i am affraid of reaching the cap for my occupation. Please advice.
> ...


Hetal,

The skill select system requires exact dates of start/end of an employment and calculates the total time when you enter details in EOI. Gaps do not matter but the summation must come down to 8 years at the time of EOI submission if you wish to gain points as per 8 years+ slab.

If the sum of calculation is not coming down to 8 years, system will assign you less points. The minimum score required to "Submit" an EOI is *60* else system will not allow you to click on "Submit" button. 

If you are able to attain 60 point through some other reason then you will be able to Submit but points on your experience will not be assigned according to 8 years slab if submitted before *Feb 2013*.

Better wait till February the 13th to gain max points. Expert members :ranger: may add/correct to what I'm saying.


----------



## patelhetal (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks buddy for your valuable advice. I have one more query regarding the IELTS results. My overall band is 6.5... L-6.5 R-6 W-6.5 S-7. I am giving the IELTS 2nd time but if by any chance I get less score then the previous one, can I show my previous results or I have to show my latest result? Please advice.


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

patelhetal said:


> Thanks buddy for your valuable advice. I have one more query regarding the IELTS results. My overall band is 6.5... L-6.5 R-6 W-6.5 S-7. I am giving the IELTS 2nd time but if by any chance I get less score then the previous one, can I show my previous results or I have to show my latest result? Please advice.


You can show any result as long as its not expired ( I think its 1 or 2 years expiry date of IELTS wrt EOI). As because, they consider one full scorecard rather than partial module scores from many scorecards 

So, either the first one you gave or the one that you're going to give, you can show.

Best of luck for your IELTS 

Cheers


----------



## pasumarthinaresh (Mar 17, 2013)

*ACS and EOI mismatch*

Hi,
I have got ACS letter for 5 years of experience in India, but have 5 years of experience in India and 1 year Australian working experience. I have mentioned the same (6 years of experience) in EOI and now I have received my invitation to apply for the visa.
Is there any problem for this? I can show the proofs regarding my experience. Will this mismatch between experience specified in ACS and that in EOI affect my visa processing?

Please advice.

Naresh


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

pasumarthinaresh said:


> Hi,
> I have got ACS letter for 5 years of experience in India, but have 5 years of experience in India and 1 year Australian working experience. I have mentioned the same (6 years of experience) in EOI and now I have received my invitation to apply for the visa.
> Is there any problem for this? I can show the proofs regarding my experience. Will this mismatch between experience specified in ACS and that in EOI affect my visa processing?
> 
> ...


Your experience at the point of submitting an EOI will count. DIAC understands this issue and they do not raise concerns. But you must be prepared to provide additional details about your jobs viz. salary slips, tax invoices etc. Case officers sometimes ask for them.

Same was the case with me -- my ACS experience and EOI details had a mismatch. Everything went fine without any issues.


----------



## pasumarthinaresh (Mar 17, 2013)

*ACS and EOI mismatch*

Thanks for the information buddy. Your case was a bit different to mine. Your latest expirience was missing from EOI, but 1 year Australian experience that was missing from my ACS is not latest. This is the reason why I am concerned 

Can you please let me know how much time did it take to approve the visa once u applied?


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

pasumarthinaresh said:


> Thanks for the information buddy. Your case was a bit different to mine. Your latest expirience was missing from EOI, but 1 year Australian experience that was missing from my ACS is not latest. This is the reason why I am concerned
> 
> Can you please let me know how much time did it take to approve the visa once u applied?


Its not yet approved.. All dcocumentation completed but approval on medicals is pending.. CO will decide once done. Expecting in 1-2 months as heard about medical approval deadlines.


----------



## Ruchi (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Need an advice regarding 189 visa. I am about to file EOI. In my ACS Skill Assessment , they have assesed the skill such that my job title are not exactly the same as they appear on my resume and experience letter.
I am a bit confused as to if i should be showing the job title same as what is their in skill assesment or what is there in the resume i have. This depends on what is required to be submitted as proof when i am filing the application.

It would be a great help if someone can provide me a right way to take this forward.


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

Show whatever is there in ACS assessment. Start/End dates must match that is more important. You can still use the description from exp letters to fill the details against a job title. Fill the same details and titles when you get the invitation later.

Start collecting tax documents, payslips for each job that was mentioned in ACS ref. Case officer, after you get an invite will ask for them as additional proofs of your past jobs. 

Good luck for your invitation.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

This actually happened to me as well. The problem was I entered some dates wrong so the application was showing incorrect experience years.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

IndianSpice said:


> Show whatever is there in ACS assessment. Start/End dates must match that is more important. You can still use the description from exp letters to fill the details against a job title. Fill the same details and titles when you get the invitation later.
> 
> Start collecting tax documents, payslips for each job that was mentioned in ACS ref. Case officer, after you get an invite will ask for them as additional proofs of your past jobs.
> 
> Good luck for your invitation.


Even for me ACS assessment shows 7 years and 10 months,but I lodged my EOI after2 months to get 8 months.

The worst thing is I got my promotion letter after EOI submission(March) stating effective from January .


My acs assessment is for Senior Consultant and the remaining two months my promotion shows Principal Consultant.

But still I'm on the same roles and responsibilities..I don't know whats going to happen.. 

Any idea??


----------



## IndianSpice (Nov 20, 2012)

No worries. Your exp. at the point of EOI submission will be accepted. ACS assessment is only an affirmation of someone's skills that he/she is apt for the subclass she is applying. Therefore ACS' approval's validity is 2 years. Had you got the approval 2 years back , you were still okay to mention current exp in EOI as long as you had proofs to show that additional exp. Obviously you would have.

Keep a certified true scan of your promotion letter and happily upload it to your skill select visa login page once you get the invitation. Nothing to worry.


----------



## sakthi_k (Jun 5, 2013)

*Clarification*



IndianSpice said:


> Hetal,
> 
> The skill select system requires exact dates of start/end of an employment and calculates the total time when you enter details in EOI. Gaps do not matter but the summation must come down to 8 years at the time of EOI submission if you wish to gain points as per 8 years+ slab.
> 
> ...


Hi Indianspice,

I saw your last post on Nov 2012. Just like to know how far your application has moved so far?

My situation is very similar to yours expect that my no. years of experience is less than yours.

My ACS accessment for my oversees employment has been awareded for for 2 years 11 months however as of today my experience with the same job (same employer) is 3 years 4 months. 

I need 3 years overseas experience to claim 10 points. Will I have any problem during EOI or while visa application process?

Please advice. Thanks


----------



## oaldiwan1981 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello

because i work in my position since 2005 Jan when i submitted my EOI i selected 8 years plus. Yet a friend told me that i should follow the assessment i got which shows after January 2007 it is considered as skilled level employment. 
I already got invitation so should I continue with the application? can i now change my selection to 5 years plus?
I am applying under state nomination 190

BR
Osama


----------



## b4ubagat (Sep 27, 2015)

*Made a mistake by giving wrong dates of employement, got my invite pls advice*

Hi Friends,

I have filled my EOI with wrong dates but, checked it while entering visa application, will this be a big issue, but the years of experience is the same, in my acs its correct,

will this be a problem after my visa submition, kindly advice ASAP


----------



## dhawalNpatel (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi, I have made a mistake in claiming points for qualification and experience, i over claimed for qualification and under claimed for experience. I already updated my EOI, is it advisabel to continue on the same EOI, or withdraw and re-submit a new one.


----------



## SARUNKUMAR (May 17, 2016)

Hi,

I got the below from ACS assessment done on October 2014.

The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately

skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 11/08 - 07/11 (2yrs 8mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company A
Country: INDIA

Dates: 08/11 - 09/14 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company A
Country: AUSTRALIA


Question:
1) I continued my work in Australia in same Company A till Jan 2016 and then went back to India and continuing my work in the same Company A till now. From other forum threads, I understand that I can update my experience in Skill select if I am still with same employer assessed by ACS. Could you please confirm is my understanding correct.


2) If so as per ACS, my related employment would be.
Dates: 01/13 - 01/16 (3yrs 0mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company A
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 02/16 - Blank (0yrs 3mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Company A
Country: AUSTRALIA

Is this right way to provide this information in skill select?


3) What proof would be required by DIAC for claiming that we are still continuing with the same employer?


Kindly appreciate your assistance on these query.


----------



## Akaay (Jul 11, 2016)

*Experience*

Hi,

I want to apply for ACS skill assessment. I completed my Bachelors of technology in computer science engineering in June 2012. And my masters of Science in computer science (USA) in July 2016. 
I have work experience from two companies.

Company 1 : - 01/21/2013 - 09/28/2013
Company 2 :- 10/04/2013 - 12/31/2014

Will they count this experience as 2 years ? 

Thanks


----------



## poonamjain88 (Jun 15, 2016)

After reading whole thread I understand that in ACS if some skills are not mentioned, with proper proof you can still add them in EOI - but in my case I have successfully assessed my current employment, but now after getting invitation I felt/realized my employer(contracting firm) is not helpful and doesn't provide me proper documentation like salary slip, Tax invoice, Messing with them is loosing you job. Please advise - 

1) shall I still go with this invitation?

2) Can just mention exp till last employment in second EOI ? 

3) Go for new ACS without current employment and then file EOI?

Your suggestion are appreciated.


----------

